# Shimano Alfine spinning resistance



## burntgoat (Oct 9, 2006)

I finished building up a Alfine laced to a Salsa Delgado Cross...and it seems as though there is some significant resistance spinning the wheel in the stand and on the bike. I haven't ridden it yet because this is my first experiance with any IGH and I wanted to make sure this wasn't a symptom of a larger issue.

Is it common to have some significant (in my mind at least) spinning resistance from the Alfine?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

They don't coast as good as a regular hub. Mine's got almost a 1000 miles on it now and it coasts better than when new.

Drew


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

I have seen no difference on mine than from when I was on a cheapo single speed hub. When upside down, I like to see a wheel, as it comes to a stop, gently roll backwards as well. When this happens, I know that the brakes are not dragging and the wheel has total freedom of movement.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Ride it 1000 miles, then give it an oil bath:


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

You're a brave man, cracking the safe like that! 

I'm a phenomenal mechanic and the innards of the Alfine frighten me big time.

I'll take mine apart when/if I break it.

I am getting near the 1000 mile mark, however.....


Drew


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I didn't dis-assemble the guts, just pulled, soaled and re-install 'em. Back in the day, I installed a TransGo shift kit in my Impala's 4L60e trans, after that, pulling the guts on an Afine or Nexus is child's play.


----------



## sealcove (Apr 26, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> Ride it 1000 miles, then give it an oil bath:


How did you come to use this as the oil of choice for the Alfine? Are other brands suitable as well? What's the oil weight BTW?


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

dru said:


> You're a brave man, cracking the safe like that!
> I'm a phenomenal mechanic and the innards of the Alfine frighten me big time.
> I'll take mine apart when/if I break it.
> I am getting near the 1000 mile mark, however.....


Shimano hubs are a piece of cake unless you want to take them all the way down. Just do it and you'll see.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks, Monkey! I suppose at some time I'll need to adjust the cones anyways. Good to know.

Drew


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

sealcove said:


> How did you come to use this as the oil of choice for the Alfine? Are other brands suitable as well? What's the oil weight BTW?


After much navel gazing and intense internet forum discussions, I used what I had left over in my garage. Years ago I hot rodded an Impala SS and have some spare quarts of Mobil1 ATF. On the internet I tell everyone they are the best lubes in the world 

I did decide to use the synthetic Mobil1 ATF for cold weather performace. The difference in a car's trans when the temp is below 0*F is very noticable, it doesn't clog up an auto trans, I figured it would be a good lube for an IGH. The cost is very reasonable compared to almost any special bike lube.


----------



## onespeedfreak (Sep 30, 2006)

to pull the 'guts' out, only remove the non-drive side cones and push the assembly out from that side. it will stay in one piece that way. if you remove the drive side cones, things can get ugly.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

*pursuiter* in the pic you left the white lithium grease in the hub. That stuff and ATF doesn't play well and mix up when I did similar experiments years ago. Does the Mobil1 stuff mix with the white lith?

The "speed" trick we used to do on Sachs and S-A hubs was remove all the grease and then dunk in 90 wt. gear oil. Let it sit for an hour or so, pull it out and put a little grease on the bearing surfaces only with a grease gun.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

onespeedfreak said:


> to pull the 'guts' out, only remove the non-drive side cones and push the assembly out from that side. it will stay in one piece that way. if you remove the drive side cones, things can get ugly.


FYI; Nexus pushes out, Alfine unscrews counter-clockwise.



themanmonkey said:


> *pursuiter* in the pic you left the white lithium grease in the hub. That stuff and ATF doesn't play well and mix up when I did similar experiments years ago. Does the Mobil1 stuff mix with the white lith?...


Hasn't been an issue, I'll pull apart the Nexus next spring and see how it looks.


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

dru said:


> You're a brave man, cracking the safe like that!
> 
> I'm a phenomenal mechanic and the innards of the Alfine frighten me big time.


dru, its not bad...just remember the drive side dust cap unscrews counter clockwise and your golden....a few words and pics from my teardown last night


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

mountaingoatepics said:


> ...few words and pics from my teardown last night


Nice blog, I see you "de-greased" the guts. How did you achieve that, did you soak them in a de-greaser or just wipe down the outside surfaces of the guts?


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> Nice blog, I see you "de-greased" the guts. How did you achieve that, did you soak them in a de-greaser or just wipe down the outside surfaces of the guts?


Flushed with degreaser, cleaned and then let sit in oil for about 12 hours. Now this was more due to family obligations then any exact reasoning. I then wiped down the outside surfaces of the "guts" to remove any excess oil and regreased the ball and needle bearings with Phil Wood waterproof grease. I also greased the races inside the hub shell. I plan on taking apart the guts on the next go around but I plan on having some spare parts on hand, just in case. Here's the oil bathing and reinstallation words and pics. Hub spins much smoother and with less resistance then before, put a little over 25 trail miles on it today.


----------

